

Skype shuts down - budu3
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/17/business/17ebay.html?ex=1345003200&en=cccaa6da8a8347fb&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
nickb
Word is that they're trying to comply with Patriot Act and wiretapping
provisions. Since Skype's a P2P app, they need to somehow capture all these
conversations.

~~~
veritas
This is my best guess too. Damn wiretapping. I've been cut off for 2 days now.
At least I get more work done... or get more YC News read.

------
pg
Now that they're owned by EBay, maybe they should have scheduled downtime once
a week.

~~~
rms
I don't get it.

~~~
staunch
Ebay had(?) long scheduled downtime every Wednesday for maintenance. Pretty
sad that a tech company could succumb to such mediocrity.

~~~
mpc
People don't use the internet in the middle of the night ;)

------
budu3
I wish they could explain further what caused the outage. I think it'll help
in future designs of p2p networks.

------
far33d
Can anyone think of an example of another equally successful service having
this much downtime?

